# Schwinn Straight Bar Tank



## Driftpr (Jun 16, 2022)

*Here’s a Schwinn straight bar tank good for a panther project. Item is as found final sale.



































*


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 16, 2022)

$20


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jun 17, 2022)

$45.00


----------



## ODDER (Jun 17, 2022)

$55


----------



## manuelvilla (Jun 17, 2022)

60


----------



## Driftpr (Jun 17, 2022)

*ND 👎*


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jun 17, 2022)

125.00


----------



## Driftpr (Jun 17, 2022)

*ND👎*


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jun 17, 2022)

This the one on Ebay for BIN for $500.00 🙄 glwys


----------

